# Anyone ever heard of a Gibraltar wood stove insert?.?



## Renjilj (Sep 18, 2014)

Figure this is the best shot for info. Haven't been able to find anything anywhere on any search..

Was given an older Gibraltar insert free. Near as I can tell at least 2.5 cu' or larger and a solid chunk of steel.  Has 2 blowers (shot) that appear to be 107 cfm ea. It is firebrick lined and has a shelf for a baffle although missing. No tubes or anything cat like. It's a double front door design and the only markings left are "Gibraltar" on one door in gold and a small plate under doors stating "wood burning only" and some other don't kill yourself stuff...

Any idea how many btu, efficiency, quality? The fact that I can't find much makes me nervous.. It needs an 8" adapter from square to round and an 8" liner as well as 2 blowers and a baffle. Figure about $700-900 to put in service. Concern is without knowing anything about it, is it worth it or sunk money (8" liner)?

Will send some pics when I can get later


----------



## Grisu (Sep 18, 2014)

Those were usually wood/coal-combo stoves. It is a little odd that yours says for wood only. Still I would check in this coal-burner forum: http://nepacrossroads.com/
They may be able to help you.


----------



## Renjilj (Sep 18, 2014)

Grisu said:


> Those were usually wood/coal-combo stoves. It is a little odd that yours says for wood only. Still I would check in this coal-burner forum: http://nepacrossroads.com/
> They may be able to help you.



Do you know if they were any good? I am contemplating hooking up or new osburn 2000/2400 as you know! It would be the cheaper route, but if it sucks then I'm out about $800 in parts that aren't compatible


----------



## Grisu (Sep 18, 2014)

Honestly, I have no clue about the stove, only remembered seeing a similar question on the forum a while ago. However, if the stove does not (currently) have the ability to inject secondary air you are looking at a pre-EPA stove which will require you to burn about twice as much wood as you would do in a modern EPA-stove. I don't see the appeal in splitting twice as much wood as I need to and smoking out the neighborhood but that is your call. Make sure you can fit an 8" liner down your chimney.


----------



## Shwammy (Sep 20, 2014)

An 8 inch liner will likely pull too much draft on that stove. Think about the draft created when the stove is just kinda stuck in a fireplace opening, not much right? When you hook a liner to it you get way more draft than was intended. The fix is to scale down the liner size and go from there. There are a few posts on here dealing with this same sort of thing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 20, 2014)

It is a Gibralter DDi fireplace insert. Had a shaker grate for coal burning but a few of the makers by about 1984 were learning that their stoves weren't worth a darn at burning coal and started selling them as wood only.

An eight inch liner will do fine. Downsizing the liner would increase draft velocity. Not decrease it.


----------



## BigL64 (Jan 9, 2018)

Help! I need a fireplace screen for my 1986 Gibraltar wood burning insert.  Model CF1.  Anyone have one to sell.


----------

